
Putting time in perspective - siddg
http://waitbutwhy.com/2013/08/putting-time-in-perspective.html
======
aq3cn
I guess Tim did not read this article.

Time Might Only Exist in Your Head. And Everyone Else’s

[https://www.wired.com/2016/09/arrow-of-
time/](https://www.wired.com/2016/09/arrow-of-time/)

For technical folk's out there, here is a paper for you.

On decoherence in non-renormalizable field theories and quantum gravity

Dmitriy Podolskiy, Robert Lanza

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1508.05377](https://arxiv.org/abs/1508.05377)

------
tedmiston
It would be even more interesting to see it all on one massive horizontal
timeline.

